# 38th edition of the International Air Balloon Festival in Chateau-d'oex



## Emanuel M (Jan 27, 2016)

Here are some pictures for the 38th edition of the International Air Balloon Festival in Chateau-d'oex 























This one had the best spot in the house 









This is the one that I like the most (and it was the last pic of the day)













I hope you guys enjoy 

Cheers


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2016)

Excellent!  Something I've always wanted to have the chance to photograph!


----------



## Emanuel M (Jan 27, 2016)

Next time I'll try to be the guy with the "best spot".
But it was crazy expensive to ride one of those things - arround 400$ an hour


----------



## xDarek (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice ones.I love them all.You did a great job!!


----------



## Emanuel M (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks, glad you liked them 

Cheers


----------



## rlemert (Jan 28, 2016)

The fourth one (with the church in it) threw me for a loop for a bit. I was trying to figure out how the balloon in the picture was casting the shadow. I had to check out the shadows on the trees before I understood what was happening.


----------



## BillM (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, looks like a spectacular event!  Nice set of photos!


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2016)

Very nice, was there a Vodka Kick balloon ? If so my friend was the pilot

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Emanuel M (Jan 31, 2016)

Thx to all 

I dont remind if there was a vodka balloon, but it's possible since there were so many (hundreds).
I didnt have the chance to photograph them all...

Cheers


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2016)

Emanuel M said:


> Thx to all[emoji14]
> I dont remind if there was a vodka balloon, but it's possible since there were so many (hundreds).
> I didnt have the chance to photograph them all...
> 
> Cheers


I will ask him at camera club meeting  on Thursday I know he goes to event all over Europe and record attemps

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 7, 2016)

Many of those are cover shots.
Very, very nice.


----------



## Emanuel M (Feb 7, 2016)

Thx mate. 
Really appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Denon (Feb 12, 2016)

Simply amazing!

A very nice set, it's hard to pic a favorite.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 12, 2016)

Agree with the crowd these are all great!  I would love to photograph one of these events and I think I'm going to add it to my list of things to check out.  Also - if you've never been for a hot air balloon ride, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2016)

I shot the Walla Walla, Washington "Stampede" in the mid-1980's, a large, west coast USA balloon festival held over rolling green hills and prairies in that states Palouse region, and your photos reminded me of what it was like to shoot multiple balloons that had been almost simultaneously launched. I especially liked the shots with people in the gondolas. I had never before seen a balloon festival done over snow-covered landscape, and I found it very interesting to see the snow and the balloons. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Emanuel M (Feb 12, 2016)

You are all invited to come next year 

Cheers


----------



## Watchful (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice shots. It reminds me of this from my childhood:


----------

